# lower ball joints



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I put energy suspension polyurathane bushings in my lowere control arms. When taking apart the balljoint the bootl busted.I bought some at autozone. They were just a little small .040. I drve around looking for the right size no auto stores had them Im going to try nissan has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I went to nissan they said I had to buy a whole new control arm, the ball joint is not sold seperately. This defeats my purpose of putting the polyurethane bushings in if I just get rubber ones again. Has anyone else heard of this


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I found the correct size lower ball joints at Napa. Thay was almost twice as much as other stores but they fit correctly so its worth it.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

what size were they?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Where they fit into the lower control arm or the control arm hole circumfrence is 1.540


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thanks. did you use a ball joint separator or just pop it out the hard way?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I used a ball joint seperator. It was pretty easy that way. Hope this helps you out


----------

